# Street Outlaws in Houston for Race



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I have heard that some folks have rented May Airport near Telge Rd. to have a "street drag race". It is an annual event with big bucks and some nice iron. I heard it is limited to 102 (?) cars @ $200/car - winner take all - single elimination, no traction compound (to make it as close to street as possible) on the track drag race Friday night. There are cars coming to this deal from Alabama; Tennessee; Ohio, etc. I heard the guys from Street Outlaws from OKC will be there with their best effort - maybe the Murder Nova (or the farm truck LOL). My son said one transport from New York was carrying 7 cars and looking for an 8th. If you're not making 800 RW-HP, you'd better not show. This is for the Big Dogs.

This is also the week they are having T2K (Google it) which is a 3 event deal for mainly high dollar cars like Ferraris, Lambos, Corvettes, etc. Wed was the "roll race" at Texas World Speedway in College Sta. Today is Dyno Day with 2 chassis dynos (they broke both of them last year so they called the dyno factory and said send repairmen and parts just in case) and Friday night at the same time as the deal at May Airstrip they are having a big show at Lonestar Raceway in Sealy. Saturday and Sunday is the T2K big drag race but the May Airport will probably draw a few of the faster T2K cars to their event. If you like high dollar beautiful cars a trip to Sealy Friday night would be a fun deal. Maybe Hennessy will have his new 280 MPH car there as it is right next door.

I used to be the VP guy (King Racing Fuel) and got to know a lot of the street guys at the time in the early 90's and I thought it was fast then. Nobody made 800 HP back then - on the street anyway. Moving it to an "off public streets" venue is a good deal and should be a really good show. I'll be there. I have no idea about admission. It should be a good show with a lot of smack talking. Remember - winner take all and bs walks.

Google "May Airport Cypress" for a map.

SG2


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

need to roll my f250 in there...


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

surf_ox said:


> need to roll my f250 in there...


Tow vehicles would be welcome.

SG2


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

smokinguntoo said:


> Tow vehicles would be welcome.
> 
> SG2


hahahaha good one...i can hold my own


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

When is the race at May Airport?


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry didn't read well, been a long day. Thanks for the info


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If you're a down and dirty gearhead - May Airport Friday night should be a blast. If you want to see some pristine, high dollar, fast, expensive domestic and foreign iron then Lonestar Raceway is the place to go Friday night.

http://tx2k.com/

SG2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's gonna scare the cows. :slimer:


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Is it open to the public to watch?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Texas mile next weekend in beeville, tx. Gonna be cool too. People from everywhere. I will be there to support the chris's marine camaro. Hoping for 210-220 mph in the mile.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT. LAST YEAR 166 AT HALF MILE AND 204.5 AT 1 MILE


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Angler 1 said:


> Is it open to the public to watch?


I actually cannot answer that question. I intend to go even if I have to jump, uh climb under, some barbed wire to get there. Jump for me was some time back.

If you or any 2coolers go to this - *THERE IS NO BARRIER PROTECTION!!! DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES GO DOWN THE SIDE OF THE TRACK TO WATCH*. Not even 20 feet. These things can and do hook up fast - and just as fast they can come unhooked and Katy bar the door. We're talking some blown, turbo'd 7-8 second 1/4 miles cars here and when things go south. . .do not be where he goes. Stay behind the start grid - that's where all the double throw down smack talking action will be anyway. Right in the smoke from the burnouts.

BTW: I think there is a $20 charge to see the cars, grudge matches and bikini contest at Lonestar Dragway Friday night. Prolly the same for Sat. and Sun. too. I think the web site for them addresses that issue.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The Texas Mile in Beeville is such a cool vent. Kind of like Bonneville except it is on asphalt in Texas. A friend built a rollcage for one of the cars that crashed last year (I posted the pics on here of the aftermath). I'll look to see if I can find it. I believe there was at least one motorcycle fatality there last year. Things can go really bad really fast at 300+ MPH.

SG2


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Business Partner is bringing a turbo charged Honda out to Sealy Saturday for the 10.5 index. May try to make the race at the airport on Friday.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Gearman said:


> Business Partner is bringing a turbo charged Honda out to Sealy Saturday for the 10.5 index. May try to make the race at the airport on Friday.


If you could, ask him if the field is full for the street race - I think it is. I was told there would be 102 cars - period. Not sure of entry fee - I've heard $200 and $400. So the purse will be $20K or $40K. Not bad for a street race.

A guy that lives across the street from my son near Waco has a Chevelle with one of the tall deck aluminum extra wide spacing big blocks making about 700 CuIn with a 40 psi blower. He was coming but had a parts issue and had to bow out.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

GIGEM18 said:


> Texas mile next weekend in beeville, tx. Gonna be cool too. People from everywhere. I will be there to support the chris's marine camaro. Hoping for 210-220 mph in the mile.


When things go bad at the Texas Mile:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=228478387295111&set=pcb.228478617295088&type=1&permPage=1

Scroll through the photos. John Harrison at Specialty Metalcraft built the cage and did a lot of the fab on this car.

SG2


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> Is it open to the public to watch?


$20 to watch, starts at about 7:30

Hopefully they cleaned off that dusty strip before they start trying to put 1k hp cars down it.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> need to roll my f250 in there...


LOl, Diesel racers. They wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash until you race them. Then when you beat them they always have the same excuse. "Well your car is made for racing, I'm in a truck. It weight about 4 tons."


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

tomtom83 said:


> $20 to watch, starts at about 7:30
> 
> Hopefully they cleaned off that dusty strip before they start trying to put 1k hp cars down it.


Is May Airport $20 too? Is there a website or facebook page?

I'm sure they'll clean it, but as I understand it they are not going to spray it down with traction compound like they would at Baytown. I saw someone will be selling VHT at the track. VHT is a really sticky traction compound you put under the tires when you do your burnout to heat up the tires just before you make your pass.

SG2


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

smokinguntoo said:


> Is May Airport $20 too?
> 
> SG2


yes, spectators are let in at 7pm


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

tomtom83 said:


> LOl, Diesel racers. They wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash until you race them. Then when you beat them they always have the same excuse. "Well your car is made for racing, I'm in a truck. It weight about 4 tons."


Wow.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> Wow.


Ha, I'm just messing with you. Trash talking is half of racing. I'm sure your truck is super fast.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not telling.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

tomtom83 said:


> LOl, Diesel racers. They wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash until you race them. Then when you beat them they always have the same excuse. "Well your car is made for racing, I'm in a truck. It weight about 4 tons."


LOL he would get walked. My money says he's got a deleted 6.4 with exhaust, and maybe some other upgrades. No doubt he's quick but doesnt have the money invested to hang with a 800rwhp car.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

oOslikOo said:


> LOL he would get walked. My money says he's got a deleted 6.4 with exhaust, and maybe some other upgrades. No doubt he's quick but doesnt have the money invested to hang with a 800rwhp car.


:dance:


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is probably a stupid question, but do they sell beer at the track in Sealy? If they do not are you allowed to bring beer?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Good question. They have a website with contact button. If I was home I'd ck and report.
SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

It says they will be selling alcohol at the track in Sealy. That was one of the reasons they picked that location.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

surf_ox said:


> need to roll my f250 in there...


Farm Truck is the gatekeeper for Street Outlaws. I see an opportunity for a grudge match - f250 vs Farm Truck. You know where my money is going!

SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Farm truck..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Farm truck..


Google is your friend.
Street Outlaws Farm Truck.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I know what it is. My money would be on farm truck..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Farm Truck Wheelie*

This b's Farm Truck:

SG2


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Where is May Airport? I can't find it off Tagle..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Off Telge and Boudreaux. Parking will be an absolute b****!!!

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Gatekeeper: Street Outlaws has a hierarchy of 10 race vehicles. Number One being the fastest and 10th being the slowest. If you want to be considered to be one of the "group", you have to challenge and beat one of the 10 vehicles at a street race. Farm Truck has maintained the number 10 or Gatekeeper position, on the show anyway. Once you are "in", from any position within the group, you can challenge the guy/girl above you for their spot. Eg: 6th place can challenge 5th place, and so on.

Is the show sensationalized and hokey? Sure, that's what makes it so amusing. That said, I know the type. They'll spend their last dollar, and yours too, to keep the darn thing on the strip. You challenge a guy, and then you break something - he'll usually be the first person to step up to the plate to offer you a spare - or help you wrench.

SG2


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> LOL he would get walked. My money says he's got a deleted 6.4 with exhaust, and maybe some other upgrades. No doubt he's quick but doesnt have the money invested to hang with a 800rwhp car.


I agree with this but I've been wrong before. when you get into the cars with these low ET's, it's about driver skill, how good you can put the power on the pavement and most importantly HP to weight ratio. 
I'm gonna use round numbers because I don't know exact weight of vehicles.

800rwhp in 3000# car = .26 HP/#

800rwhp in 7000# truck = .11 HP/#

if my math is right you would have to have over 1500rwhp for the truck to be equal. and that doesn't take into effect aerodynamic factors. these cars are built to haul ___ down a 1/4 or 1/8th mile track, not haul a 25' boat down the freeway. I'm sure there are some diesels that can run with them but not that many.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

aguaflaca said:


> I agree with this but I've been wrong before. when you get into the cars with these low ET's, it's about driver skill, how good you can put the power on the pavement and most importantly HP to weight ratio.
> I'm gonna use round numbers because I don't know exact weight of vehicles.
> 
> 800rwhp in 3000# car = .26 HP/#
> ...


i'll just lay in wait for their sideways motors to go BOING!!!!!

and reaction time


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

dadsaid said:


> Where is May Airport? I can't find it off Tagle..


key this in google maps

30.042535,-95.667315


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> i'll just lay in wait for their sideways motors to go BOING!!!!!
> 
> and reaction time


post a pic of your last run.....

BTW thats ironic.....a 6.4 or 6.0 PSD guy waiting for someones motor to go "boing"


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> i'll just lay in wait for their sideways motors to go BOING!!!!!
> 
> and reaction time


not doubting for sure. I'd pay to see it. and reaction time has more than anything to do with it. I consider that part of driver skill. 
I've been to NHRA events all over the country and several PINKS events and have seen some quick coal burners. 
I crew on a Top Alcohol Funny Car if you really want a challenge. She puts somewhere north of 5000 to the slicks. 
HAHA.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would pay $$$ to a 6.4 rolling coal on the murder nova or any car like it and win. Mine is fast but no where that fast. That F250 better be consistent in the 10's


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I would pay $$$ to a 6.4 rolling coal on the murder nova or any car like it and win. Mine is fast but no where that fast. That F250 better be consistent in the 10's


I think those twin turbo big blocks they are running are capable of quite a bit below 10 consistently. 
my dad's 72 Nova, big block, all engine, no gas, no turbo no supercharger runs in the 10s all day long.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

aguaflaca said:


> I think those twin turbo big blocks they are running are capable of quite a bit below 10 consistently.
> my dad's 72 Nova, big block, all engine, no gas, no turbo no supercharger runs in the 10s all day long.


And it can

pull the boat
haul a load of mulch
drive on the beach
drive in deep water

and the list goes on......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

aguaflaca said:


> I think those twin turbo big blocks they are running are capable of quite a bit below 10 consistently.
> my dad's 72 Nova, big block, all engine, no gas, no turbo no supercharger runs in the 10s all day long.


Im pushing near 700hp and 1200 ft# and maybe in the 12-14 range depending on conditions. Maybe if I remove the 35" MT's for small small slicks


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Guessing some mid to high 8 sec after the track gets seasoned. They be de-tuning the first few rounds and then it'll get interesting as to how much to dial in. Chill the beer and the nitrous bottles men - we're goin' street racin'. Money and ET talk and the bull poop walks!

SG2 (Leaving soon to try to get a spot within a mile or so)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats awesome. I wished I knew about that earlier in the week. Yall get pics and vids!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Im pushing near 700hp and 1200 ft# and maybe in the 12-14 range depending on conditions. Maybe if I remove the 35" MT's for small small slicks


it's in the high tens but in tens. super light car (everything we could take off front end has been to help weight transfer, well built motor, 10" wide slicks, adjustable 4 link. it puts as much power to the ground as the track will handle. she jumps hard and my dad has been racing Novas since 1966. 
700 at crank? or wheels?
what kind of car?
I'm not talking BS, just asking, but that sounds a little slow for those #'s. I think stock 68 Nova 396SS with 375 HP were running in 13's.
never had ours on a dyno have no true HP number. dad tunes his car old school.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Update: 1/8 mi. No car limit. No burnout. No traction compound. Win or go home.

SG2
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Car hauler from New Mexico with five cars. Car hauler from New York which 7 cars.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this race is tonite?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

goodwood said:


> this race is tonite?


Yep.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the response. i wish i knew about it sooner. i wouldve planned on watching.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Here now some parking at end of runway.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

$10.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Will it hook?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

anybody that makes it, some photos/videos would be real cool, if possible.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

OKC Street Outlaws are no shows.
SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> OKC Street Outlaws are no shows.
> SG2
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


??? In walking out the door now. Just talked to some buddies that are there and the line to get in is starting to build.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Still room to park.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> OKC Street Outlaws are no shows.
> SG2
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Cause they know better.... They have quick cars but they have been picking and choosing the races that they want to run to make them look good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

BLUEBERRY said:


> Cause they know better.... They have quick cars but they have been picking and choosing the races that they want to run to make them look good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that's what I'm talking about. they know what everybody else is running and are afraid of the unknown. 
I love drag racing.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

aguaflaca said:


> that's what I'm talking about. they know what everybody else is running and are afraid of the unknown.
> I love drag racing.


Love the drag racing as well... I was going to come down tomorrow to go to sealy, but saw all the rain and decided not to waste a 3hr trip.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

2 hour line to get in at the airport. F this


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

SpottedAg said:


> 2 hour line to get in at the airport. F this


must be a pot load of people trying to see the circus.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

The omni on Eldridge is full of cars and people setting up races. Good luck with parking though.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The Marriott on Westheimer at BW8 is full of high dollar cars and people camping in the parking lot too.

My son and tons of others were turned away from the May Airport because of the crowds. I went at 5:45 so not an issue.

What I saw: Lots of no show cars. About 150 had committed to come but I think the field was 63. As with all events of this type, it was a little difficult to get it together in a timely manner. The crowd was almost overwhelming. They had people standing within 20 feet of the track on the right side almost to the finish line. I left after 20 pairings at about 10:45. The first thing I did this am was to look at the news to see if anyone died. Looks like they lucked out.

I had a good time, but was mainly there to be with my son, who never made it into the place. I'll post a few pics later. A couple of the new Corvettes on nitrous were really quick. No timing lights so speed was a guess. Finish was determined by video. Oh yeah, a couple of single runs because the other car was stuck outside in traffic.

Not bad, glad no one was hurt.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe one of the cars I saw race was a McClaren something or other. Son says it'll set you back the better part of a million bucks. There are some HIGH DOLLAR cars in town for this event. May have been like this:

SG2


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

smokinguntoo said:


> I believe one of the cars I saw race was a McClaren something or other. Son says it'll set you back the better part of a million bucks. There are some HIGH DOLLAR cars in town for this event. May have been like this:
> 
> SG2


I thought this was supposed to be DRAG RACING. as McClaren is high dollar and all that. but not a drag car. not to mention they are ugly as sin.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Where are the pics of all the f250's?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Where are the pics of all the f250's?


I only photo'd fast vehicles. Sorry. Were a couple of older quick Cheby trucks.

SG2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it was the most popular tow vehicle.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

haha probably. I'm sure any legitimately built Super Duty is at Rudy's Spring event.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think anyone realized how big the T2K deal was going to be. I'm sure it is the biggest one yet. 



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

smokinguntoo said:


> Update: 1/8 mi. No car limit. No burnout. No traction compound. Win or go home.
> 
> SG2
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No burnout or traction compound.

250 just waiting for someone to break loose.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

They allowed burnouts behind the start line. Obviously some broke loose going down the track. Some REALLY HOOKED UP.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Those Oklahoma boys must have heard about the F 250's waiting to take there money.

It would be quiet a show to see one of the beasts toy with a one ton king ranch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

My son talked to the "Dig Night" promoter last night at the Marriott. He used to be like a gold sponsor for the T2K. An issue involving him, T2K and a repossessed tow truck from a now bankrupt dealership soured that deal. So this year he made "other" plans. T2K is mainly if not all about street legal cars. He decided to try an event for the non-street legal cars. 

He paid $15K track rent with blessings of the local law enforcement authorities. He was not expecting the crowd that came to partake of the event. People began parking in the roadway ditches next to the entrance and got stuck. Then sheer numbers overwhelmed the roadways. LE got frustrated with crowd control and decided to close it off. They did run the final between Greg Moss of Waco and ? Burke, I believe of Houston, each using competing brands of nitrous hardware. Reportedly, Burke, even though he won, graciously split the pot with mr. Moss.

Yes, there were some issues, but it ended up being a pretty neat deal.

If the weather lets up T2K will have their drag event at Lonestar today. There are a LOT of nice and exotic cars in town for this.

SG2


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

tomtom83 said:


> LOl, Diesel racers. They wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash and wine and talk trash until you race them. Then when you beat them they always have the same excuse. "Well your car is made for racing, I'm in a truck. It weight about 4 tons."


You left out the part about how much HP they would have IF they ever got on a dyno....


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

smokinguntoo said:


> I believe one of the cars I saw race was a McClaren something or other. Son says it'll set you back the better part of a million bucks. There are some HIGH DOLLAR cars in town for this event. May have been like this:
> 
> SG2


Nice I know someone who just got one MP4-12C I think.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Those Oklahoma boys must have heard about the F 250's waiting to take there money.
> 
> It would be quiet a show to see one of the beasts toy with a one ton king ranch.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Lariats are faster. Crew cab long bed.

Rolling 20s.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

smokinguntoo said:


> My son talked to the "Dig Night" promoter last night at the Marriott. He used to be like a gold sponsor for the T2K. An issue involving him, T2K and a repossessed tow truck from a now bankrupt dealership soured that deal. So this year he made "other" plans. T2K is mainly if not all about street legal cars. He decided to try an event for the non-street legal cars.
> 
> He paid $15K track rent with blessings of the local law enforcement authorities. He was not expecting the crowd that came to partake of the event. People began parking in the roadway ditches next to the entrance and got stuck. Then sheer numbers overwhelmed the roadways. LE got frustrated with crowd control and decided to close it off. *They did run the final between Greg Moss of Waco and ? Burke, I believe of Houston, each using competing brands of nitrous hardware. Reportedly, Burke, even though he won, graciously split the pot with mr. Moss.*
> 
> ...


That would be Daniel Burks of Santa Fe - aka "Blazonic"


----------



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

*Blazonic*

Blazonic was hooking like no other! Congrats!

Now of course - this was supposed to be a street car race. I am typing up a letter to GM right now demanding our wheelie bars and parachutes! LOL J/K The terms of the race were changed prior to the event - it became a run what you brung. Just like there was to be no test hits prior to, but when we arrived at 4, you could clearly see two nice test hits were recently done! That was reported to be the airport owner who laid down that rubber. However, while walking the track you could see the ownerâ€™s personal car collection and none of his cars had the same wheelbase. Either way spinning ainâ€™t winning!

Overall it was a great time! I know quite a few of the â€œoldâ€ street racers from Self Rd. and Rankin had a good time catching up! TX2K14 was indeed bigger than it has ever been â€" and Stance Autoworks did a great job promoting/organizing/hosting DIG NIGHT. Canâ€™t wait until next year!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

They're baaaack! Nice assortment of bikes and cars at the Marriott Westchase. They're supposed to have another dig-nite (street race format), weather permitting on Saturday night. I understand that will be limited to 150 cars at $200. each for a winner take all $30K. Location to be announced today. Perhaps on the facebook page (TX2K15) or one of the other hotrod forums. If you want to go to that venue - stay behind the start line, unless they have it at a real motorsport facility with the proper safety barriers. Pretty easy for one to get squirrely and go off track. with a possible $30K prize, they'll be "on kill".

Rumor has it that some of the guy from Street Outlaws TV show will be here for the event. Personally I hope it's farm truck and AZN. Murder Nova wouldn't be too bad.

Plan to go to the Marriott tonight to look at the hotrods. All of those guys are eager to talk about their rides so it's a good time to ask questions. There should be some really exotic stuff there by tonight.

SG2


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> Farm Truck is the gatekeeper for Street Outlaws. I see an opportunity for a grudge match - f250 vs Farm Truck. You know where my money is going!
> 
> SG2
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


dont let this sway you any lol here is his NOS spray


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I live along the I10 near Highway 6, could hear some of them street racing alllll night last night.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm at 6 and Westheimer. Yep.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

They race along 99 behind Fairfield.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> They race along 99 behind Fairfield.


shhhhhh......don't need the cops knowing too much :ac550:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> shhhhhh......don't need the cops knowing too much :ac550:


Heck that would be a horrible place to run em... Every time Ive been on that road I see cops.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> Heck that would be a horrible place to run em... Every time Ive been on that road I see cops.


im ready in my two fiddy


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> im ready in my two fiddy


My ol 5.0 will smoke that 6.4 of yours! My mud grips really help me hook up!! Between that and a 4wd launch I got ya! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> My ol 5.0 will smoke that 6.4 of yours! My mud grips really help me hook up!! Between that and a 4wd launch I got ya! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Even with h&s riding shotgun with me?

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Even with h&s riding shotgun with me?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


Sure enough!! Ol H&S isnt going to help when i pour sugar down your tank :rotfl::rotfl: How ya like them apples?! haha


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I want to see this 2fiddy surf


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> Sure enough!! Ol H&S isnt going to help when i pour sugar down your tank :rotfl::rotfl: How ya like them apples?! haha


You get to pitch next week or maybe play 3rd.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> You get to pitch next week or maybe play 3rd.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


Hahahah nooooo!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I want to see this 2fiddy surf


X2 and some time slips, otherwise its just another f250 with a straight pipe and tuner. I can get you a race or 2 at HMP if ya wanna prove it... (If they are ever open that is)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

smokinguntoo said:


> I used to be the VP guy (King Racing Fuel) and got to know a lot of the street guys at the time in the early 90's and I thought it was fast then. Nobody made 800 HP back then - on the street anyway.
> SG2


I beg to differ. I was a huge street racer all thru the 90's retiring around 2000. We raced sometimes 4 nights a weeks, and early Sunday mornings. My 91 Chevy truck made 850hp in 1994, ran 10'70's on the street in a 4400lb truck with ac. I have plenty of friends that made 1000hp back then.

I used to have so many videos. I had only found one I recorded in 1991. This was Dinnie Reeds 69 Camaro racing a big block camaro by Hobby airport. Donnie had a little 331 small block that ran 9's on the street. If you were a racer back then, you knew Donnie Reed cause he had Reeds Racing heads shop. He was well known performance head guy.

I video'd this in 1991. This was true street racing we did. I was 18 at the time






.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MY buddy is one of LMR's mechanics. He said the pot is at 32,000$ now. 160 cars. Daddy Dave and Kamakazi were at their shop all night till 4am. Boosted GT and Doc got there today. They were street racing last night and today. They have 3 races locked in for tonight. LMR took $2500 from them last night


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Are they racing Saturday night? If so, where?

Thanks


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

(This is the fb post from Stance Autoworks Dignight)

We will race no matter what, if it rains we will wait. If it rains all day we will move it to Sunday no problem, no matter what there will be street action on these legal permitted streets. WE ARE RACING FOR SURE.
13654 Tomball Parkway
Houston, TX 77086
Is the location for the race. all public will be parked in the lot and we have shuttle buses that will shuttle everyone to the location. We will have marked cop cars and police to protect all cars in the lot.
@ Drivers: You will drive down after pulling in, and you will follow our chase car to the main gates. There is plenty of space to park this year.
@ Spectators: Please buy your tickets ahead of time to avoid a wait. It will help us all to get y'all thew the gates.
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/stance-autoworks-presents-dign








â€¦ So load up get ready for a true Texas street race with no BS. Docs from Street Outlaws is loaded up and head down. Lets show the other states how we do it on the streets of Texas....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

All the racing has been moved to tomorrow. Pot is over 30k, over 160 cars entered.


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to be clear Hotrod, seeing as how you posted this at 2:30 am, when you say that it has moved to tomorrow, would you mean Sunday or Monday?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Sunday.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

It's on. $15. Lots of hotrods.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Doc's ride.







SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Track


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Old school iron. Shades of August Hartford at Austin Speed.
SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

August Hartkopf


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My suburban goes zero to sixty in 4.3.
Days


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

smokinguntoo said:


> August Hartkopf


AKA Hands.
Heck of a nice guy.
He used to pass a silver dollar through his ring.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good one, Berto!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty packed out there


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there room to see the cars run?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

No.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing and that's for the updates.

Wish I could have made the races, sure they're done by now.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

So who took home the money?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd like to know too. We left early. Before they finished first round. I believe the final car count was around 54. They weather tool its' toll on the cars attending.

SG2


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah 50 cars showed up. No where near 30k pot. 

Doc and john bird jones where the final 2 with john beating him.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Good to hear Doc (Street Outlaws) made the final. Congrats to David Jones. Maybe next year he'll make the participants pre-register.

SG2


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah the videos posted in the FB group. My brother had left so I didn't get a video of it. But doc almost lost it. Bet he put more power in it and it just didn't work out 

Kye Kelley already called him out for 5k lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Races still going There's a big argument going on right now. They have to go to the tapes on a race. The rain deterred a lot of cars


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Not sure what race your talking about. Only grudge racing is going on. 

Did u see the Flaco race for 6k ?


----------

